# Gaming laptop under 80k



## Honeydew (May 31, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
   80000 inr

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
Either of these


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Playing all current and upcoming games like ac 5,watchdogs,cod advance warfare,and doing engineering college works.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Dont know much about laptop configuration

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:
Every brand is accepted as long as the product is good

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution  1080p (Full HD) 
Purchase place -kolkata chadni marke or online from flipkart and snapdeal.


----------



## true_lies (May 31, 2014)

One and only....Lenovo Y510p


----------



## Honeydew (May 31, 2014)

I did some research and found out that this laptop has a dual gpu capability.... So i want to buy the one with dual gpu but cant find it...please help,i need the model which has 16 gb ram 24 gb ssd 1tb hdd 4th gen i7 proccy and dual gpu...


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> I did some research and found out that this laptop has a dual gpu capability.... So i want to buy the one with dual gpu but cant find it...please help,i need the model which has 16 gb ram 24 gb ssd 1tb hdd 4th gen i7 proccy and dual gpu...



That model is not available in India. Second GPU can be imported from aboard. 
It is suggested that you wait for MSI to relaunch in India.


----------



## Honeydew (May 31, 2014)

When will msi relaunch?? My college will begein in july will it launch before then??as i mentioned earlier that this laptop is also for college works...so i have to buy it before college starts....


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> When will msi relaunch?? My college will begein in july will it launch before then??as i mentioned earlier that this laptop is also for college works...so i have to buy it before college starts....



Ask [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] for MSI


----------



## Honeydew (May 31, 2014)

Ok i will do that....can you tell me the configuration of the y510p available in india and where to get it??


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> Ok i will do that....can you tell me the configuration of the y510p available in india and where to get it??



Offline/Online--->core i7/core i5 +Single GPU+1 TB HDD+8 GB RAM.


----------



## Honeydew (May 31, 2014)

Can it run all the games i mentioned smoothly with a moderate settings??


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> Can it run all the games i mentioned smoothly with a moderate settings??



low-med. Low most probs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Y510p


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 31, 2014)

+1 to Y510P for this price


----------



## Honeydew (May 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> low-med. Low most probs.


Low settings!!!!wow then what is the point spending so much money......cant i get one which will have a better gaming performance at this price point??!!


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> Low settings!!!!wow then what is the point spending so much money......cant i get one which will have a better gaming performance at this price point??!!



Wait for MSI or Lenovo Y50.

- - - Updated - - -

or buy a desktop, it will max out games for 1-2 years at least.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> Low settings!!!!wow then what is the point spending so much money......cant i get one which will have a better gaming performance at this price point??!!



Currently, no other laptop can give better gaming performance than Y510p at 80k price. Period.


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Blame the government for underpowered laptops.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Currently, no other laptop can give better gaming performance than Y510p at 80k price. Period.



You can always get your custom laptop from Welcome To Azom

- - - Updated - - -

But not recommended.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wait for MSI or Lenovo Y50.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> or buy a desktop, it will max out games for 1-2 years at least.


I cant buy a desktop cause i am going to college in Jaipur.... So i need a lappy for the college....
Umm guys can you check this link and tell me if this is a dual gpu variant of y510p...i just found it in lenovo website
Here is the link.....
*www.thedostore.com/ideapad-y510p-dusk-black.html


----------



## priyankgupta (Jun 1, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> I cant buy a desktop cause i am going to college in Jaipur.... So i need a lappy for the college....
> Umm guys can you check this link and tell me if this is a dual gpu variant of y510p...i just found it in lenovo website
> Here is the link.....
> Laptop PC | IdeaPad Y510p (Black) | Lenovo India | The DO Store



I don't think so.
What makes you feel it is the dual GPU variant?

PS : you can get a GPU imported, and use it in place of optical drive


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 1, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I don't think so.
> What makes you feel it is the dual GPU variant?
> 
> PS : you can get a GPU imported, and use it in place of optical drive



Darn it!!!i thought i saw dual gpu somewhere in the product description..... Anyways if the dual gpu version is not available in india i will have to settle with the single gpu variant......
And i am a noob when it comes to importing parts from abroad....please tell how to do it....just some outlines will be enough!!!!thanks....


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ask [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] for MSI



If you badly need it already in July, MSI might still be able to catch up if everything went smoothly in BIS testing phase right now.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 1, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> If you badly need it already in July, MSI might still be able to catch up if everything went smoothly in BIS testing phase right now.


Wow thaths a great news!!  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] thanks for the info....i guess i will wait a bit then...


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys i found a asus lappy today at flipkart priced at 79k,it has similar specs like the y510p but has a gtx 760m gpu,is this one good??and available locally??
Here is fk link .
Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Rs.79990 Price in India - Buy Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Black Online - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

^^WHOA!! Nice Find!
Go for it, that's a very powerful laptop.

Performance should be almost equal to Alienware 14. If you are up for OCing then you can potentially reach Alienware 17 levels.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^WHOA!! Nice Find!
> Go for it, that's a very powerful laptop.
> 
> Performance should be almost equal to Alienware 14. If you are up for OCing then you can potentially reach Alienware 17 levels.



Time to update your laptop buying guide with this, I guess!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Time to update your laptop buying guide with this, I guess!!!



been there done that.

- - - Updated - - -

@OP if you can wait some more, you can always go for MSI later. They will come with Maxwell so it will be a nice performance boost.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> Hey guys i found a asus lappy today at flipkart priced at 79k,it has similar specs like the y510p but has a gtx 760m gpu,is this one good??and available locally??
> Here is fk link .
> Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Rs.79990 Price in India - Buy Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Black Online - Asus: Flipkart.com


I take back my original statement. this is one of those laptops which gives Y510p a very tough competition in 80k.


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I take back my original statement. this is one of those laptops which gives Y510p a very tough competition in 80k.



tough competition? This laptop destroys Y510p considering SLI is never going to be released in India.
I am still happy with my 650m SLI heavy OC though.
BTW which laptop do you have?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> tough competition? This laptop destroys Y510p considering SLI is never going to be released in India.
> I am still happy with my 650m SLI heavy OC though.
> BTW which laptop do you have?



lenovo r61 (probably 6-7 years old  )

Don't know when I'll get a new one


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> been there done that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @OP if you can wait some more, you can always go for MSI later. They will come with Maxwell so it will be a nice performance boost.



hm..I saw this a couple of days back but then FK din't put up its $$

well...abt the 760m am a bit disappointed but on the OC' front  this looks like a treat...


> Pipelines	768 - unified
> Core Speed *	657 MHz
> Shader Speed *	657 MHz
> Memory Speed *	4000 MHz
> ...



768 pipex are enough and with a little OC to abt ~800-850mhz this should perform just fine but then again on the cooling front now that's where the design lacks (not sure abt the internals..fan/heatsink design etc)

so..so friggin close to buy now button. gents your opinion?

Update:
if am not wrong *hopefully* Asus India is giving a subwoofer, gaming mouse within the package and it does have a sweet IPS panel  again..if I ...am...not..wrong.. (corporate b!tches go crazy when it comes to launching a machine here in India :/...golddiggers... :/ )


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> lenovo r61 (probably 6-7 years old  )
> 
> Don't know when I'll get a new one



ONGC one?
I tried NFS MW 2012 on my R61, got 1-2 FPS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> ONGC one?
> I tried NFS MW 2012 on my R61, got 1-2 FPS.



Its a college one, my grandfather bought it but didn't use it himself.


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

prometheus said:


> hm..I saw this a couple of days back but then FK din't put up its $$
> 
> well...abt the 760m am a bit disappointed but on the OC' front  this looks like a treat...
> 
> ...



Let's see:
1.I have 384 shaders on both my cards running @1080Mhz core. It outperforms GTX 770m(AW 17 and ASUS old one) by 3.8%.
2.ASUS laptops usually have great cooling.
3.To reach GTX 770m level you have to OC by say 400Mhz which is impossible unless overvolted. However GTX 765m level is possible requiring only 193Mhz which is possible any real temperature rise.
4.MSI laptops will still destroy this if they are launched within a reasonable price tag. This is because Maxwell has Godly overclocking potential. You can easily make a laptop GTX 860m run at desktop GTX 750 speed. Mobile Maxwell charts into desktop territory with its reduced manufacturing process.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Let's see:
> 1.I have 384 shaders on both my cards running @1080Mhz core. It outperforms GTX 770m(AW 17 and ASUS old one) by 3.8%.
> 2.ASUS laptops usually have great cooling.
> 3.To reach GTX 770m level you have to OC by say 400Mhz which is impossible unless overvolted. However GTX 765m level is possible requiring only 193Mhz which is possible any real temperature rise.
> 4.MSI laptops will still destroy this if they are launched within a reasonable price tag. This is because Maxwell has Godly overclocking potential. You can easily make a laptop GTX 860m run at desktop GTX 750 speed. Mobile Maxwell charts into desktop territory with its reduced manufacturing process.



+1  "3.8%" (couldn't find the 'Like' button/link  )
but won't nos. of pipelines count? 768 vs 640's of 860m (we are not so* sure* that the 860m's 2GB version would be a maxwell; could be the kepler too but recently acc. to tube's 1st ever y50's quick unbox/gameplay/talks the owner did verified that it's a maxwell version)

AFAIK 860m has only 640 + asus does have bundled accessories..

price is def. a key in Indian market
and I now feel that MSI has got a solid market competitor now both in terms of deliverables and $

*Gamechanger*:
IPS FHD anti glare(matte?)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

^ the seller has mentioned it



> SPECIFICATIONS OF ASUS CN135H G56JR LAPTOP (BLACK)
> IN THE BOX
> Sales Package	Gaming Mouse, Subwoofer, Carry Bag, Laptop, Charger, Battery


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

860m has 640 shaders/pipelines of Maxwell architecture so they will be much better than Kepler. GTX 860m Kepler edition does not have 640 pipelines/shaders, it has much more(so that performance of both are equivalent).


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ the seller has mentioned it



lol they friggin updated it or what? 
thx for the info 

updated my post


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Asus G56JR Manuals
Manual.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Asus G56JR Manuals
> Manual.



manual ...for?

uhm..IPS/LCD? here we go:
Notebooks & Ultrabooks - G56JR - ASUS


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

prometheus said:


> manual ...for?



manual for laptop.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> manual for laptop.



 .........


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 2, 2014)

From your discussions i get that this asus one is a good one.and a better choise than than y510p.btw i am too excited for the upcoming maxwell series in msi laptops but my deadline is 1 st july i have to buy my lappy before then.....so if msi relaunches is in india by then ...it will be friggin Christmas for me....
Anyways anyone got any idea how much asus g56jr will cost locally???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

around 83-85k if its available. Local shops here have higher prices compared to online ones these days.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 2, 2014)

As [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] mentioned I too saw on asus india site that they are including subwoofer and gaming mouse with the laptop and thats a pretty nice deal.now is the also valid on flipkart or in local shops???


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Local shopkeepers will try to hide those products if you are not careful. They may insist that nothing else is included but you must haggle.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

I was just going through some random thread(s) across www and I am skeptical abt 760m's perf and stability
micro stutter much/probs in updating with latest nVidia drivers 
no wonder 760m's not been launched by many OEM's?

might be some random unlucky customer(s) but just a pointer..do_not_approach_a_fast_decision


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Single cards don't micro stutter at all. The guy's probably stupid.
Always update to the latest drivers for best performance.
OEMs don't use GTX 760m due to its low clock speed and untapped potential. That's why GTX 765m is a better deal. Custom laptop makers use GTX 760m's in 14" laptops.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 2, 2014)

prometheus said:


> I was just going through some random thread(s) across www and I am skeptical abt 760m's perf and stability
> micro stutter much/probs in updating with latest nVidia drivers
> no wonder 760m's not been launched by many OEM's?
> 
> might be some random unlucky customer(s) but just a pointer..do_not_approach_a_fast_decision



Thos driver unstablity problems you mentioned are just random i have encountered many of those.....tgey are not a manufacture defect....for example i and my friend both had nvidia 650 ti and my friend encountered strange problems with 329 whql nvidia driver....while in my pc it was running butter smooth.....i guess its just some unlucky coincidence......


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't compare desktops with laptops. Laptops are made stable by manufacturers. Desktops have independent components never tested together.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Don't compare desktops with laptops. Laptops are made stable by manufacturers. Desktops have independent components never tested together.


In that case the asus manufactured 760m shouldn't have problems at all.....!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> In that case the asus manufactured 760m shouldn't have problems at all.....!!



Asus does not manufacture GTX 760m. Nvidia does. It just solders the chip to the mobo. If the laptop is MXM based then even better, the chip is not even soldered and comes directly from Nvidia.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Asus does not manufacture GTX 760m. Nvidia does. It just solders the chip to the mobo. If the laptop is MXM based then even better, the chip is not even soldered and comes directly from Nvidia.



Thanks for clarifying that,i really didn't know that.....this is why this forum needs the pros...


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Asus does not manufacture GTX 760m. Nvidia does. It just solders the chip to the mobo. If the laptop is MXM based then even better, the chip is not even soldered and comes directly from Nvidia.



oh..it is indeed a soldered one


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

prometheus said:


> oh..it is indeed a soldered one



disappointing....


----------



## prometheus (Jun 3, 2014)

G56JR dropped Rs.100/- after 1st day of launch...isn't looking promising.
Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop (Black) Review by sky770 | Flipkart.com


----------

